# Linux ohne SWAP <-> Kernelprobleme ?

## scurrell

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denk diese Modeerscheinung möglichst gar kein SWAP bereitzustellen ist ne schlechte Idee, damit macht man es dem Kernel nicht einfach noch korrekt zu funktionieren.
> 
> --------------
> ...

 

Bei meinem 16GIG-Rechner benutze ich keine SWAP mehr. 

Ist es für den Kernel tatsächlich notwendig, diese einzurichten, damit der fehlerfrei kompiliert ?

Wie groß sollte SWAP sein ?

----------

## py-ro

Nein, Swap ist nicht notwendig und ja es ist besser etwas Swap zu haben, ein paar GB reichen, es sei dann man will Suspend to Disk, dann sollte der Swap die Größe des RAMs haben.

Bye

Py

----------

## scurrell

Danke, py-ro für deine schnelle Antwort. Aber das war nicht meine Frage.

Kompiliert der Kernel denn auch fehlerfrei auch ohne SWAP ?

----------

## py-ro

Solange du genug RAM hast sicher, aber ich schrieb auch bereits, dass Swap nicht notwendig ist.

----------

## musv

Ich hab 24 GB in meiner Kiste. Statt einer Swap-Partition hab ich nur ein 500mb-Swap-File angelegt und per sysctl die Swappiness so eingestellt, dass die Swap-Datei wirklich nur im äußersten Notfall verwendet werden soll, was bisher noch nicht vorkam.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei 24GB Speicher kann man sich die 500MB dann wirklich sparen. Sollten die 24GB nicht mehr reichen, dann bringen die 500MB auch nichts mehr. Als File würde ich es nur im Notfall machen, weil da die Performance schlechter ist. Aber ist bei dir eh egal...

Unbedingt brauchen tut man Swap eigentlich nur noch für Suspen2Disk. Ansonsten haben wir aber anderweitig gerade einen Problemfall, wo bei 4GB Speicher ohne Swap der gcc bei einigen Paketen Stress macht. Wenn man -j hoch setzt, dann kann das schon einiges an Speicher belegen. Wenn man dann so die aktuelle Preise für Platten sieht, dann ist es eigentlich egal, ob man da 10GB für Swap abzwackt oder nicht.

Wenn man nur eine SSD im Rechner hat, dann sollte man aber schon für ausreichend Hauptspeicher sorgen. Wenn da der Swap ständig genutzt wird, dann wird die dadurch doch schon arg gestresst.

----------

## Adarion

Mein Senf noch dazu:

Da gab es glaube ich schon vor Jahren Diskussionen und Überlegungen dazu, auch von "offiziellen Seiten".

Man kann ohne Swap leben. Ohne die Partition und im Kernel ggf. die Option "support for paging of anonymous memory" ausschalten.

Es sei denn man will dort hibernaten, dann sollte man das natürlich lassen.

Mein "größter" Rechner hat 6 GB und die habe ich nur mit viel Mühe vollbekommen (niedrige swappiness). 2 Browser mit 100 tabs, darktable (RAW-Bildbearbeitung offen) und libreoffice kompiliert, das alles in einer KDE 4.1x Session.

Ich habe auch Rechner mit 512 MB RAM benutzt und es geht auch (okay, dort ohne 100 tabs).

Allerdings habe ich es auch mal geschafft, daß mit der Kernel den Browser auf einem Rechner mit 4 GB minus 512 MB GPU-shared-VRAM, 512 MB tmpfs etc. abgeschossen hat weil es tatsächlich zu voll wurde.

Ich habe bei fast allen Rechnern so möglich (bei compact flash Karten ist manchmal nicht so viel Raum dafür) den swap noch drin, so als letzten Puffer, meist so 1 - 2 GB. Wenn man den Platten- bzw. SSD-Platz hat sollte man das sicherheitshalber auch behalten, allerdings bei viel RAM die swappiness senken. (Schön, daß man das bei Linux kann!)

Für hibernation sollte man aber darauf achten, wenn man sich dort schlafenlegt, genug Platz zu haben und zwar wenigstens den Speicherverbrauch. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß leere Bereiche nicht geschrieben werden und auch buffers und caches vorab geleert werden. Dazu noch etwas (unvorhersagbar gute/schlechte) Kompression. Aber so groß wie das RAM ist trotzdem eine gute Richtgröße.

Ich bin überrascht was für unglaubliche Speichermengen die Leute so in ihren Rechnern haben. Ist wohl individuell sehr unterschiedlich der Bedarf.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=142249466724922&w=2

 *Quote:*   

> From d7659ff20f065b89633037652042968ba9c9f5c2 Mon Sep 17 00:00:00 2001
> 
> From: Minchan Kim <minchan@kernel.org>
> 
> Date: Wed, 28 Jan 2015 14:01:57 +0900
> ...

 

es gibt also durchaus Probleme, wenn man ohne Swap fährt, hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun wie Linux und Programme mit Overcommit umgehen und ob OOM aktiviert wurde

in dem Fall hilft evtl. ein komprimiertes Swap Laufwerk für den Fall der Fälle (z.B. zram mit lz4)

mit dem geposteten Patch benötigt man vielleicht gar kein Swap mehr ...

----------

